# CAAD Frame Wanted



## smokeysmoo (11 Dec 2011)

I'm on the hunt for a CAAD frame to re-build my traditional framed winter hack onto something more modern, so ideally I'm after a CAAD9, but I'd also consider an 8 or earlier.
Must be a minimum of 60cm, but a touch larger would be fine too.
PM me if you have one or know anyone who has.
Fingers crossed.
Thanks
Jon


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2011)

How about buying this new CAAD 8 (61 cm), stripping it down and selling the parts you don't need (or keeping it and selling the winter hack)?


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Dec 2011)

That's a good idea Colin, the only downside is that funds won't stretch. Even though I'd have money coming back off all the bits I sold I couldn't get enough together to buy it in the first place


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2011)

Ah - I know _that_ situation all too well!

Well, let's hope somebody steps forward with a bargain frame then ...


----------



## WychwoodTrev (11 Dec 2011)

How would you fancy a Giant TCR Alliance half Ally half carbon frame with forks seat post stem and bars. The size is a 58.5 but Giants do have a long top tube for the size of the bike from the seat post to the handle bars is 70 cm
I am looking for £250 for it all


----------



## vickster (11 Dec 2011)

There's this in the US on fleabay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-Cann...30612987790?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1e6924078e


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Dec 2011)

Cheers WT but I don't do any form of carbon in a frame, forks I can cope with but that's it


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Dec 2011)

Seeing as I've been unable to source a CAAD frame in my size I've bitten the bullet and ordered a new Ribble frame, (again). Should never have sold the full Ribble bike I bought a couple of years ago TBH!
I've ordered the Audax 7005 frame in Blue with CSN Blackstorm forks for £156.67 including headset and fork fitting, seems a good deal to me
So I've got a new project for the New Year, well not much of a project really, just a few hours to swop everything off my Peugeot frame onto the Ribble.
I'll be selling the Peugeot frame, so if anyone heres interested PM me for details.


----------

